# Happy Birthday Lonetree!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lonetree

40 years old today!!

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have underwear older than that


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday:grin::grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> I have underwear older than that


Man, you guys that were born pre-great depression sure learned how to hang onto stuff!! :V|: :V|:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday sir!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Man, you guys that were born pre-great depression sure learned how to hang onto stuff!! :V|: :V|:


Yeah, they do. My grandpa (born 1931) is a master at hanging onto stuff. He wears sweaters long after they have holes, both of his cars are pre-1995, etc. One time I asked him why he didn't buy a few new things every once in awhile. His answer?

"It's not practical at my age. If I buy something new now, I won't live long enough to get a good use out of it. Hell, these days I don't even buy green bananas for fear of falling over dead before they ripen."

Happy birthday, Lonetree! If 40 sounds bad right now... well, it could be worse.


----------

